

Qajack - missing link in social media - fatadam
http://qajack.com/play
Qajack uses video to play with what you know and what you want to know. It's monkey simple, no profiles to fill out, just login, play and gamble with your reputation.<p>If Twitter is about brevity and inanity, Qajack is about authenticity and rich relevance.
======
Scriptor
Is there any way to see answers without signing in? Because otherwise, you've
already put a significant hurdle to getting people to keep visiting you.
People don't want to make an account without seeing _anything_. It'd be like
HN requiring a user to make an account just to click the links.

~~~
fatadam
Very good point and something we're working to rectify, thanks for head's up,
input very much appreciated.

